# Amannn



## Volcano

*Do you have this word in greek? I think I heard in a song.It means in turkish:

I can't be bothered with it, I don't care it, what's that to me...  *


----------



## ireney

Yyyes, I think so. That is, I think we are talking about the same word. We have the word "αμάν" (aman) but in Greek it means "woe to me", "oh God what happened". It's an expression of distress.
e.g. "Aman, I forgot my keys and now I'm locked out". "Aman! You are driving me crazy!"


----------



## emboscada

Yes it is a very common word here. I checked in the dictionary, it is an exclamation and depending on the sentence it can denote several things: a)begging for help(aman, stop hitting me!)
b)sorrow(aman, what have i done?)
c)compassion(aman, look what happened to him!)
d)dissaproval(aman, stop behaving like that!)
e)indignation(aman, i can't stand this anymore!)
f)admiration(aman, what a goal was that?)


----------



## Volcano

*Yes, it has also that meanings.I just wrote this ones.So, we have the same word, but you don't have the meaning I wrote ?
*
*For example:
*
*-Won't you clean the windows?

-Amannn, I am tired *


----------



## Traduita

No, you would not use aman when you are too tired/ bored to do something.


----------



## winegrower

Traduita said:


> No, you would not use aman when you are too tired/ bored to do something.


 
 Well, I wouldn't be so sure about that. I mean if you "stretch it' a little, it could also include boredom and similar emotional states. For instance, aman, let go of me/leave me alone now/I am not in he mood .. 
At least in Northern Greece we use it in this sense.


----------



## rwmulos

winegrower said:


> Well, I wouldn't be so sure about that. I mean if you "stretch it' a little, it could also include boredom and similar emotional states. For instance, aman, let go of me/leave me alone now/I am not in he mood ..
> At least in Northern Greece we use it in this sense.




I agree with winegrower. "Aman" its an interjection that is related with indignation which is caused by varied reasons. 

_αμάν__ interj.__ oh,  oh boy, oh dear!_ 

There is no doubt that we share the same word, as we do with so many others. [just type "greek turkish words" in google and check "phrasebase dot com...."]


----------



## CapnPrep

There was a thread about this word as used in all Balkan languages:
*Bosnian (BCS):  Meaning and usage of "Aman"*

And here's a Greek Wikipedia article about "café aman".


----------

